# palpable as cotton wool



## hhtt

"the air was warm, close, palpable as cotton wool."

Yukarıdaki cümlede geçen "palpable as cotton wool" kısmının Türkçe karşılığı nedir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## eleventhriver

"Hava sıcak, yakın, ham pamuk gibi tutulabilir hâldeydi." diye çevrilebilir diye düşünüyorum.

palpable - dokunulabilir, elle tutulur, somut, belli


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Palpation ( tip ) ( medicine ) - elle yoklama


----------



## acoral

eleventhriver said:


> "Hava sıcak, yakın, ham pamuk gibi tutulabilir hâldeydi." diye çevrilebilir diye düşünüyorum.
> 
> palpable - dokunulabilir, elle tutulur, somut, belli


cümlenizdeki sıcak ve yakın kelimeleri doğru değil bence.
"Hava ılık, sıkıntılı, pamuk gibi hafifçe hissedilebilir haldeydi" olarak çevirmek daha doğru olabilir. gently touch gibi bir anlamı içeriyor diye tahmin ediyorum.


----------



## eleventhriver

acoral said:


> cümlenizdeki sıcak ve yakın kelimeleri doğru değil bence.
> "Hava ılık, sıkıntılı, pamuk gibi hafifçe hissedilebilir haldeydi" olarak çevirmek daha doğru olabilir. gently touch gibi bir anlamı içeriyor diye tahmin ediyorum.



Evet, özellikle "yakın" bana da saçma gelmişti ama başka ne yazılır bilememiştim, böyle daha uygun gibi. Teşekkürler.


----------



## acoral

eleventhriver said:


> Evet, özellikle "yakın" bana da saçma gelmişti ama başka ne yazılır bilememiştim, böyle daha uygun gibi. Teşekkürler.



Rica ederim, biz de yeni öğreniyoruz işte... gözümüze çarptıkça paylaşmak lazım


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"the air was warm, close, palpable as cotton wool."

Belki,

Hava ılıkti, sarıciydi ve pamuk yün gibi hissiyat veriyordu.


----------

